# Range ammo for .45 acp (poll)



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Best ammo for putting holes in targets.

Wolf
CCI Blazer
Winchester White
Remington UMC

I shot a magazine of wolf today, and it shot all right. any thing bad about it? Is steel casing ok?

I shoot a springfield 1911


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own and I like 5.3grs of Win-231 with a 185gr lswc and Win primers. Two different S&W autos work great and its accurate.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I like Remington UMC... cuz it comes in 250 Round boxes...

Otherwise, rapid-fire at 7M??? who cares?

The UMC is about $0.0245 cheaper per squeeze than Win White-Box

lol


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Here at walmart, the cheapest is CCI then White box followed by UMC.

UMC shot the dirtiest for me, but I clean after every range trip so that does not bother me too much....

Any input on wolf? Are steel casings that bad?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Wallmart has an excellent price on white box.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I just don't like the CCI so I don't use it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

When I shoot store-bought, I get something with brass cases so I can use them for reloading. Wal-Wins are easily available and work well.

WM


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

How about blazer brass? I'd love to shoot magtech all the time but the 500rds I got from online went up in price! Anyone know an online bulk ammo dealer?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I switched to UMC.

Walmart now has the 100 round WWB, and the 250 round UMC.

100 rounds just doesn't do it for me any more... Kinda like coke... you need a little more every time for the same rush...


lol

Jeff


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually, CCI Blazer comes in the aluminum cases and brass cases - both work equally well for me and sometimes Wal Mart has the Blazer Brass on sale for a better price.

:smt1099


----------



## MetalMan52 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Ammo*

Baldie,
I'm with you. Maybe I have way too much time on my hands but I melt my own wheel weights, cast my own 200 gr swc bullets and roll my own for paper punching. I have also tried a 230 gr round nose but the swc's feed without any problems.
I also use WW231 powder, 5.0 gr in the military cases and 5.2 gr in the commercial cases are my standard loads.

Pat


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*Blazers CCI*

I use them too and Wal mart is the best place to get them.


----------

